# The effect of physical exercise on anxiety



## Guest (Jul 4, 2003)

Check this out: http://www.thesportjournal.org/2002Journal...No2/anxiety.htm


> quote: Physical activity can have a significant effect on mental health. Physically active adults have enhanced self concepts and self esteem, as indicated by increased confidence, assertiveness, emotional stability, independence and self control.


Evie


----------



## Angela43 (Feb 3, 2003)

I go to the gym a few times a week, and I find that it helps my stomach. No matter what, I guess it can't be a bad thing!







Ang


----------

